# Bildergalerie auf DVD



## spaceabdhul (26. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen!!
Ich habe schon längere Zeit mit suchen verbracht, aber immer noch keine Lösung für mein Problem gefunden.

Ich möchte nämlich gerne auf einer DVD eine Fotogalerie haben. Zusätzlich dazu, gibt es noch einen Film, der ebenfalls auf dieser DVD sein soll.
Es handelt sich bei den Fotos um Bilder, die während der Filmaufnahemen gemacht wurden. Diese sollen in einem Menü mit kleinen Vorschaugrafiken einzelnd anklickbar sein und dann als Vollbild dargestellt werden oder alternativ als Diashow angesehen werden können.
ISt das überhaupt möglich?
Wenn ja, kann mir bitte jemand einen Hinweis geben wie ich das realisieren kann?

Ich danke euch allen schonmal sehr!!
Viele Grüße,
Space


----------



## chmee (26. März 2010)

Nun, die Video-DVD ist nicht besonders offen in ihren Freiheiten. Eine Diashow wäre am Einfachsten über einen Film zu realisieren. Was mir grad' einfällt : Man könnte natürlich eine klickbare Bildershow machen, indem man das Menusystem vergewaltigt und sehr viele Menuunterpunkte mit Bildern als Hintergrund erstellt, uU könnte so auch eine Diashow funktionieren (automatisch von Menupunkt zu Menupunkt springen), muß aber sagen, dass ich sowas noch nie probiert habe, aus dem einfachen Grund, dass die Auflösung zu niedrig wäre (mir jedenfalls).  ABER: Wenn ich Zeit finde, schau ich mal, ob sowas programmierbar ist 

mfg chmee


----------



## darkframe (29. März 2010)

Hi,


chmee hat gesagt.:


> Man könnte natürlich eine klickbare Bildershow machen, indem man das Menusystem vergewaltigt und sehr viele Menuunterpunkte mit Bildern als Hintergrund erstellt, uU könnte so auch eine Diashow funktionieren


so, aus dem Urlaub zurück (dummerweise) ...

Das Ausprobieren kannst Du Dir eigentlich sparen; ich hab's schon mal getestet. Abgesehen von dem Qualitätsproblem (mehr als 720x576 Pixel gehen ja nicht) kannst Du pro Title Set maximal 99 Menüseiten anlegen. Eine Diashow wäre also mit bis zu 99 Bildern möglich. Gut, man kann auch weiter tricksen und mehrere Title Sets anlegen, aber Spaß macht das nicht. Es kommt natürlich auch noch darauf an, wieviel Platz ein Einzelbild im MPEG2-Format belegt, weil das Authoringprogramm für Menüseiten ohne Animation mindestens einen IFrame anlegt (vereinfacht gesagt). Man muss ja auch immer die VOB-Größe von maximal 1GB für das Menü-VOB im Auge behalten. Mit 99 Bildern sollte es aber eigentlich funktionieren. Mein Test hörte damals bei 20 Bildern auf, dann habe ich doch lieber einen Film daraus gemacht. Eine automatische Menüweiterschaltung ist grundsätzlich kein Problem (timeout für Menü setzen und Auto-action verwenden). Hilfreich ist natürlich die Verwendung eines Authoringprogramms, in dem man die gewünschten Aktionen bzw. VMCommands manuell einstellen bzw. erzeugen kann. Einfacher ist aber in der Tat das Erzeugen eines Films. Für Diashows ist DVDVideo einfach nicht gemacht.


----------

